# Collet problems on Colt



## lbullock (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm glad there are no dumb questions here because I feel like this may be one. I recently purchased a Colt router by Bosch. I am using it to trim overhang on ukulele tops and bottoms. Or, rather, I want to use it for that.

The collet seems to be tapered. The 1/4 router bit goes in the shaft, but only a small way. When I tighten it down it looks skewed. Last night after I had done that, it looked wonky but I thought, OK, maybe that's the way it's supposed to look. I turned on the router (at low speed, 1) and man! That bit went flying into the drywall of the shop and stuck there. Well, needless to say, I dodged a bullet. Or a bit in this case. 

My question is: Is the collet supposed to be tapered like this? It's 1/4 at the recieving end, but substantially narrower at the opposite end. I don't want to start forcing the bit in, that seems stupid, even to me. 

I know that on the Amazon web site (where I purchased this) many people talk about using "the 10mm wrench" that comes with the unit in changing bits, in conjunction with the other obvious larger one. For the life of me I can't see how that works. If it's actually in the instructions, let me know and I'll be happy to try it. In the meantime, the ukulele project is on hold. 

Any ideas or suggestions welcome. I'm more than happy to be called an idiot (kidding) if I can get a solution to this.

--Lawrence Bullock


----------



## Tool Home LLC (Sep 18, 2012)

Lawrence:

If you take the collet all the way off, you'll see 4 gripping fingers. The outside of those fingers are tapered, the inside should be 1/4" diameter cylindrical. If you stick a 1/4" bit in the collet with it off the router, you should see that the inside fits tight against the shaft of the bit the entire distance through.


Tom


----------



## Harrison67 (May 30, 2012)

The ID of the collet should be straight throughout it's length. The OD should be tapered. It sounds like your collet may be sprung. Does the bit fit properly on the opposite end?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

It sounds like user error, the collet nut on the Colt is a one part thing so to say,try this take the nut off the Colt put the bit in the nut and then put it back on the router,,,make sure the shank of the bit is sticking out of the nut when they are new it can be hard to break it in..

====



lbullock said:


> I'm glad there are no dumb questions here because I feel like this may be one. I recently purchased a Colt router by Bosch. I am using it to trim overhang on ukulele tops and bottoms. Or, rather, I want to use it for that.
> 
> The collet seems to be tapered. The 1/4 router bit goes in the shaft, but only a small way. When I tighten it down it looks skewed. Last night after I had done that, it looked wonky but I thought, OK, maybe that's the way it's supposed to look. I turned on the router (at low speed, 1) and man! That bit went flying into the drywall of the shop and stuck there. Well, needless to say, I dodged a bullet. Or a bit in this case.
> 
> ...


----------



## lbullock (Sep 20, 2012)

*Thanks*

Wow, thanks everyone for the quick and helpful replies. I am going to put these suggestions to the test tonight.

Lawrence


----------



## Smokindog (Jan 30, 2012)

Lawrence: I have one of those Colts. It works great except for the spindle lock. That is what the smaller wrench is for. There are 2 flats on the spindle the smaller wrench fits it. The larger one of course is for the collet nut. I have tried tightening it using the spindle lock but have bits creap on me.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Every Bosch tool comes with a card that says: "If you experience any problems with your Bosch tool please call 1-877-BOSCH99."


----------



## lbullock (Sep 20, 2012)

*Thanks*

Thanks Mike. I usually go to forums like this before I brave the cold dark world of customer service but I appreciate the tip. Cheers.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Lawrence, I remember how frustrating it can be when you start down the road of woodworking. I used a little known secret method for improving my skills... I read the owners manual start to finish. Being a typical guy I was astonished to find that someone had taken the time to expain everything about a tool or assembly of a project. I went on to discover that there were woodworking plans which told you the order to perform the various operations which when followed sometimes resulted in success. Even for me, the guy who could hammer in three nails and only bend two of them. The point of my ramblings is don't get discouraged. We all start out the same way. Read your tool manuals and the "Sticky" threads at the top of each section of the forums. They are all loaded with good information.


----------



## lbullock (Sep 20, 2012)

I hear what you say Mike, I hear what you say.


----------



## blobula (Jul 8, 2015)

I know this is an old thread, but I'm experiencing pretty much the same thing as the OP posted. When I purchased this router and put a bit in for the first time the bit flew out. Now I can't really get a bit into the collet at all. When I try the bit does seem to be wonky and not perpendicular and straight as I think it should be. Any advice? Thank you!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

blobula said:


> I know this is an old thread, but I'm experiencing pretty much the same thing as the OP posted. When I purchased this router and put a bit in for the first time the bit flew out. Now I can't really get a bit into the collet at all. When I try the bit does seem to be wonky and not perpendicular and straight as I think it should be. Any advice? Thank you!


the collet is not completely releasing...
call Bosch CS... you'll be glad you did...
I don't know what to tell you otherwise because I've never run into this any of mine...

after thought... do have an imported bit that isn't a true ¼'' shank???
did you clean the collet and the bit's shank???

Router Forums - Router and Woodworking Discussion Community
Router Forums - Router and Woodworking Discussion Community
Router Forums - Router and Woodworking Discussion Community


----------

